# 3 mile bridge, 5-29-12



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

I went out to the 3mile bridge around 7am looking to hook into some spanish mackerels or bullreds. I put a live shrimp on my slip bopper rig and tossed it under the traffic bridge. As I was preparing to throw out my other rod, I saw my rod bend over. I quickly rushed over and grabbed it thinkin I had a nice spanish on there. About a minute later and 50 yds of my line dragging, I thought 'this ain't no spanish'. I was first filled with excitement than fear slowly creeped up in my mind. I have missed several big fish before and I thought I was going to lose this one. However, 10 minutes later I caught my first bullred. It measured in at 32 inches, so I kissed it and back into the bay it went. I stayed until 10am and caught one small spanish. Great morning!


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

congratulations. That is a goodun.


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the report. So not alot of spanish out huh?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations man. Nice fish and nice catch.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

The two of you make a lovely couple! Nice fish.


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Your hooked on redfish for life now, welcome to the club


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats on your 1st bull redfish :thumbsup:
Enjoy the fight and then the feeling you get knowing that one will go and produce many more that we can all enjoy sizzling in the frying pan. Loves me some fresh fried redfish. About to head out to give it a shot myself :thumbup:


----------

